# اسرار تصميم دوائر المياه المثلجه والتحكم بها



## toktok66 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اسرار تصميم دوائر المياه المثلجه والتحكم بها

حقائق: 90 % من دورات التكييف
تقتصر على 
1-حساب الاحمال
2- وقد تحتوي على BMS 
3-دوره الفريون للاجهزه DX
4-وحساب مسارات الهواء
5-والتطرق بشكل بسيط جدا جدا جدا لحسابات المضخات و حسابات الفقد في المواسير ((البايبات))

وتفتقر الى 
1-ان تحتوي على حسابات cooling tower ((لان معظم حساباته تتم عن طريق خريطه خواص الهواء Psychrometric واللتي هي من الاصل لايهتم بها احد!!))
2- وغالبا مايهمل الكنترول وهو العقل المدبر للمنظومه
3-,ويهمل الاعتبارات اللتي يجب اتخاذها لدائره المياه المثلجه



مطروح للنقاش مع الاعضاء الكرام لمن له خبره او يرغب في المعرفه: 

*1- **متى استخدم مع ملفات التبريد صمامات تحكم ثلاثيه المسار **3way valve** ومتى استخدم **2way valve** ومتى لا استخدم ايا منهم؟ !!!*
*2- **متى استخدم صمام موازنه ومع ايا من صمامات التحكم السابقه؟*
*3- **ماهو افضل تطبيق عملي لوضع مضخات المياه المثلجه هل هو **manifold **ام **dedicated** ؟*
*4- **وماهو نتيجه كل قرار اتخذه في كل سؤال سبق على تكلفه التركيب والتصميم والضبط والموازنه ومصاريف التشغيل؟*
*5- *وماهي اسباب كل قرار تم اتخاذه؟
6- ومن المستفيد من عدم معرفتك ؟


صدقا عندي المعلومات والاجابات ولــــــكن اسعى للنقاش وليس ادراج المعلومه كمرفقات 
(لاجابه هكذا اساله بسيطه يلزمك حوالي 30 صفحه شامله الشرح والصور –فبالطبع الموضوع مرهق لي جدا واثناء كتابته اقول في نفسي ياريت لو كالعاده تمتنعوا عن النقاش وتريحوني )


​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع مرهق لي جدا واثناء كتابته اقول في نفسي ياريت لو كالعاده تمتنعوا عن النقاش وتريحوني )


 
ههههههههههههه
يا باشا احنا مساكين جانبك
والفرق بيننا و بينك حوالى 50 سنة ضوئية
تحملنا وأجرك على الله​


----------



## toktok66 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا باشا احنا مساكين جانبك
> والفرق بيننا و بينك حوالى 50 سنة ضوئية
> ...


 

ليه الكلام ده ياعمي كلنا سواسيه وانت خصوصا علميا متوفق علي بكثير


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> وانت خصوصا علميا متوفق علي بكثير


 
هذا ما قد تراه عينك ولكن العبد لله فقير والنواقص عنده كثير​


----------



## toktok66 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> هذا ما قد تراه عينك ولكن العبد لله فقير والنواقص عنده كثير​


 
كلنا بنا نقص والكمال لله وحده لا شريك له
ولكن هل عيب ان نسعى ان نكون كاملين حتى وان لم ندرك الكمال!!


----------



## appess (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
كمبتدئ في علم التكييف و معلوماتي معظمها نظرية أو من المنتدى أو بعض الحوارات
و الخبرة العملية ضعيفة في سوريا كون قلةوصغر حجم المشاريع المنفذة.
أحاول المشاركة و أرجو تسديد الأخطاء التي يمكن أن ترد:4:
بالنسبة لاستخدام الصمام الثلاثي مع ملفات التبريد :
1-في حال الدارات التي تستخدم مضخات ذات سرعة ثابتة سواءا كان النظام primary فقط أو مضخات الدارة الثانوية (ثابتة السرعة؟؟؟؟ ) دارة التوزيع في النظام primary-secondary .
حيث يركب الصمام على خط الراجع لملف التبريد و يكون عبارة عن Diverting أي مدخل ومخرجان للصمام .
حيث تتم المحافظة على غزارة ثابتة تدور ضمن الدارة.
يتبع......​


----------



## appess (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ومع التطور و الاتجاه نحو تخفيض استهلاك الطاقة بجميع أشكالها الكهربائية و الحرارية 
كان لا بد من تخفيض استطاعة المضخات وذلك كون حمل الذروة والغزارة الأعظمية لا تكون مطلوبة إلا في أوقات محدودة جدا من العام 
لذا تم استخدام الصمام الثنائي للتحكم بوحدات التكييف حيث يتم إغلاق الصمام بأمر من الترموستات وبالتالي يرتفع الضغط ضمن الشبكة وتقوم المضخة عبر حساس الضغط التفاضلي بتخفيض سرعتها (المضخة هنا حصرا متغيرة السرعة) والمحافظة على قيمة ثابتة للضغط ضمن الدارة.
و معلوم من قوانين التشابه للمضخات والمراوح أن خفض السرعة أو الغزارة بمقدار النصف يخفض استهلاك الطاقة بمقدار الثمن .
(هل يمكن استعمال الصمام الثنائي مع مضخة ثابتة السرعة وماهي الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟)


----------



## appess (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أما الحالة التي لا يتم استخدام أي من الصمامين الثنائي والثلاثي
هي الحالة التي يتم التحكم بدرجة حرارة الغرفة عبر التحكم بغزارة الهواء سواءا عبر تغيير سرعة المروحة ؟؟؟؟
أو استخدام دنابر .


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> (هل يمكن استعمال الصمام الثنائي مع مضخة ثابتة السرعة وماهي الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟)


 اعتقد انك تعنى غير ما كتبت لانه يتم استخدام الصمام الثلاثى مع مضخة ثابتة السرعة غالبا 
فما هو السؤال


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> كلنا بنا نقص والكمال لله وحده لا شريك له
> ولكن هل عيب ان نسعى ان نكون كاملين حتى وان لم ندرك الكمال!!


 لا ليس عيب ان نقول لا نعرف
 و لعل هذه الكلمة من اكثر ما يسعد صاحب مكتبنا كلما سمعها منى و هو مهندس شاطر 
و لكن العيب ان نجلس جهلاء بلا سعى ولا رغبة فى التعلم

و يقول القائل
 العلم ثلاثة أشبار ، فاذا بلغ الانسان الشبر الاول تكبر
واذا بلغ الشبر الثاني تواضع
واذا بلغ الشبر الثالث علم انه لم يعلم


----------



## appess (7 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> اعتقد انك تعنى غير ما كتبت لانه يتم استخدام الصمام الثلاثى مع مضخة ثابتة السرعة غالبا
> فما هو السؤال



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أقصد من هذه السؤال لو أن لدي مشروع و استخدمت الصمام الثنائي مع عدد من المبردات و البقية صمام ثلاثي بحيث أحافظ على الحد الأدنى للغزارة على منحني المضخة ولا تخرج المضخة عن منحنيها (المضخة ثابتة السرعة).

فأكون هنا قد وفرت في الكلفة التأسيسية بشكل ملحوظ كون الصمام الثنائي أرخص و أسهل في التركيب والكلفة التشغيلية بشكل طفيف كون أعمل على الغزارة الدنيا للمضخة:81:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (7 أكتوبر 2011)

صدقا عندي المعلومات والاجابات ولــــــكن اسعى للنقاش وليس ادراج المعلومه كمرفقات 
(لاجابه هكذا اساله بسيطه يلزمك حوالي 30 صفحه شامله الشرح والصور –فبالطبع الموضوع مرهق لي جدا واثناء كتابته اقول في نفسي ياريت لو كالعاده تمتنعوا عن النقاش وتريحوني )​ 


[/QUOTE]


أستاذنا العزيز و الغالي toktok 

أولا : أعتذر عن إبتعادي قليلا عن ملتقانا و ذلك لإنشغالي و لأسباب فنية 

ثانيا : لقد و ضعت يدك على الجرح , ففعلا هذه الأمور التي يحتاج إليها مهندس التكييف ، لأن بقية الأمور الأخرى يعرفها معظم مهندسي التكييف - أعني الأساسيات - وهذه الأمور مهمة للغاية ، و لكن للأسف يجهلها الأغلبية .

ثالثا : بخصوص قولك : ( فبالطبع الموضوع مرهق لي جدا واثناء كتابته اقول في نفسي ياريت لو كالعاده تمتنعوا عن النقاش وتريحوني ) فأقول لك أعانك الله و لك الأجر إن شاء الله ، و بالنسبة لي فلن أعطيك الفرصة لكي ترتاح ، و لكنني قد أتأخر في بعض الأحيان في الردود و المناقشات لأسباب فنية مع الإنترنت .


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
> كمبتدئ في علم التكييف و معلوماتي معظمها نظرية أو من المنتدى أو بعض الحوارات
> و الخبرة العملية ضعيفة في سوريا كون قلةوصغر حجم المشاريع المنفذة.
> أحاول المشاركة و أرجو تسديد الأخطاء التي يمكن أن ترد:4:
> ...


ودمتم بود


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> (هل يمكن استعمال الصمام الثنائي مع مضخة ثابتة السرعة وماهي الفائدة المرجوة من ذلك؟؟؟؟؟)


 
يمكن في حاله نظام primary variable flow
واعرف انك ستتعجب لان المضخه متغيره السرعه في هذا النظام هي option وليست الزام ان تكون متغيره


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> أقصد من هذه السؤال لو أن لدي مشروع و استخدمت الصمام الثنائي مع عدد من المبردات و البقية صمام ثلاثي بحيث أحافظ على الحد الأدنى للغزارة على منحني المضخة ولا تخرج المضخة عن منحنيها (المضخة ثابتة السرعة).
> 
> فأكون هنا قد وفرت في الكلفة التأسيسية بشكل ملحوظ كون الصمام الثنائي أرخص و أسهل في التركيب والكلفة التشغيلية بشكل طفيف كون أعمل على الغزارة الدنيا للمضخة:81:


 
وهذا كلام صحيح لانك ستكون حققت نظام VPF ويكون الامرار الجانبي من خلا مجموعه المحابس الثلاثيه -ولكن ستواجهك مشكله low delta T


----------



## appess (7 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> يمكن في حاله نظام primary variable flow
> واعرف انك ستتعجب لان المضخه متغيره السرعه في هذا النظام هي option وليست الزام ان تكون متغيره



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
اسمع لأول مرة بهذا النظام ولكن استخدام مضخة متغيرة على الشيللر ألا يسبب Low delta T
و عدم استقرار عمل الشيللر


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> اسمع لأول مرة بهذا النظام ولكن استخدام مضخة متغيرة على الشيللر ألا يسبب Low delta T
> و عدم استقرار عمل الشيللر


 
وهل انا قلت ان المضخه المتغيره تسبب low delta t?!!!
ما قلته ان الصمامات الثلاثيه ستسبب هذه الظاهره

وربما انك لم تسمع عنه ففهمتني غلط


----------



## appess (7 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرا أخطأت بالنسبة لموضوع low delta T 
ولكن هل يمكن أن يعمل الشيللر على مضخة متغيرة السرعة دون مشاكل لأني قرأت أن الشيللرات أو المراجل من المفضل أن تعمل عند غزارة ثابتة


----------



## toktok66 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

appess قال:


> عذرا أخطأت بالنسبة لموضوع low delta t
> ولكن هل يمكن أن يعمل الشيللر على مضخة متغيرة السرعة دون مشاكل لأني قرأت أن الشيللرات أو المراجل من المفضل أن تعمل عند غزارة ثابتة


 
كلامك صحيح وما قرأته صحيح ولكن ممكن مع اتخاذ بعض التدابير والاختياطات واختيار منظومه تحكم دقيقه بحيث ان لا يقل التدفق خلال الشلر عن حد معين


----------



## cadeau2006 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

التشيلرات يفضل عملها طبعا بكميات ثابته فى حالة الfull load 
لكن لما يكون عندى part load ,ده شىء هام جدا لابد من مهندس التصميم العمل عليه دائما فالعمل بكمية اقل يرجع على حسب قدرة التشيلر فى تحمله part load وكفائته فييه لحد فين وكام


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليوم و اثناء النقاش مع احد المهندسين المحترفين و الذى نحسبه على خير خير و لا نزكى على الله احد
دار بيننا حوار هام رأيت أن تطلعو عليه
يقول المهندس انه وجد فى أحد المشاريع المنفذة محبس اتزان على خط الباى باس لوحدة الـ fcu بالاضافة محبس الاتزان الموجود على خط الراجع ( الوحدة بها محبس ثلاثى)
لماذا 
قبل ان نقول لماذا دعونا نستمتع و نحن نستنتج لماذا
بعد تشغيل النظام نقوم بعمل اتزان للمياه اللازمة للوحدات 
و لندرس وحدة فان كويل 5 طن مثلا بها محبس ثلاثى
الوحدة تحتاج الى 5*2.4=12 جالون على الدقيقة مياه مثلجة
نقوم بتركيب 2 انبوب لجهاز المعايرة على محبس الاتزان و فتحه او غلقه لحين الحصول على قراءة تعادل 12 جالون على الدقيقة 
و نكرر العملية لجميع الوحدات بما فيها وحدات المناولة و وحدات التشلر
(موقع لاحد أجهزة القياس التى يتم استخدامها فى هذه العملية)http://www.hattersley.com/productView.asp?prodID=129&catID=20
بعد اتزان النظام ماذا يحدث اذا حققت احد الوحدات الدرجة المطلوبة منها بواسطة الثرموستات
سوف يفتح الباى باس للمحبس الثلاثى و تعود المياه باردة كما هى الى خط الراجع
و لكن ماذا يحدث أيضا
هل ستكون كمية المياه المارة من الباى باس 12 جالون على الدقيقة كما تم ضبطها
لا 
لان الاعاقة او المقاومة delta p على خط الباى باس اقل بكثير من الاعاقة فى ملف التبريد
ولأننا لا نملك وسيلة تحكم فى التدفق على خط الباى باس
فسوف يكون التدفق 
أقل ؟
أكثر؟
مساوى؟
هذا ما انتظر منكم سماعة 
و الامر بسيط جد بسيط
و الى ان نلتقى اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق​ 
الوحدة بدون محبس على الباى باس ​ 


[/URL]​ 
الوحدة بعد إضافة المحبس على الباى باس ​ 


[/URL]​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بالطبع سيكون التدفق في ال ( باي باس ) أعلى من التدفق التصميمي المخصص للكويل ، و سيحدث به ما يشبه دائرة القصر ( short circuit) ، لأن العلاقة عكسية بين فرق الضغط و التدفق ، و بالتالي سيحدث خلل في إتزان النظام المعمول مسبقا عندما كان كل التدفق يمر بالكويل ، لذلك نستخدم صمام المعايرة على ال ( باي باس ) لكي نزيد فرق الضغط عليه ليصبح مساويا لفرق الضغط على الكويل .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

للتوسع في هذا الموضوع أنصح الجميع بدراسة الفصل 12 من ashrae 2008 ، فحقيقة هذا الفصل مهم جدا لمهندس التكييف و يستحق أن نفرد له موضوع للمناقشة و الدراسة .


----------



## esamkhattab (9 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال بسيط هل وجود محبس الاتزان قبل او بعد المحبس الثلاثى له تأثير على خطوات اتزان الشبكه 
فى وحدات المناوله اضع جلوب او محبس اتزان فى الباىباس لتفادى ما تم الاشاره اليه من اخونا محمد ميكانيك 
ولكن لا نضعه فى الفان كويل و رأئ انه يهمل حيث ان الفقد فى الكويل صغير بالمقارنه مع وحدات المناوله


----------



## toktok66 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> اليوم و اثناء النقاش مع احد المهندسين المحترفين و الذى نحسبه على خير خير و لا نزكى على الله احد
> دار بيننا حوار هام رأيت أن تطلعو عليه
> ...


 

اهاااااااااااااا كلام جميل من انسان اجمل
اقولك انا يا حبيبي العلاقه بين الضغط والتدفق سواء في المراوح او المضخات الطارده المركزيه علاقه عكسيه واي مهندس لازم يراجع الكيرف قبل الاجابه وانت سهلت عليه الموضوع وقلت ببساطه ان الضغط هيقل لان نوع الماده التي تتحرك داخلها المياه اختلف ولان الطول اختلف بين الباي باس والكويل فبالتالي يكون الحل ان كميه المياه الماره تزيد -- 
طيب وده هيفرق معايا ايه يعني ((انا ميهمنيش)) ؟!!!! 
لا يفقرق كتير يا بطل ويعمل مشاكل -- مشاكل!! -متكيرهاش كده !!!
ايوه مشاكل لان زياده التدفق مع ثبات سرعه المضخات وثبات الكولر يؤدي الى ان المياه تتحرك بسرعه اكبر داخل الكولر (( وايه يعني)) -يعني ان معامل انتقال الحراره سيقل بين دائره التبريد والمياه بالاضافه لمشاكل السرعه من صوت ونحر واهتزاز وكل ده يقلل العمر الافتراضي للمنظومه

طيب يعني لازم يكون صمام اتزان - اصله غالي ياعم؟؟!!!
بعد كل ده نوووووووووووووو (لاااا) !! انت غريب يا اخي
اسهل واوفر تكلفه هي ليست صمام اتزان وانما محبس كوره او محبس بليه او ball valve
ونوزن المنظومه مرتين مره على 100% مياه تمر على ملف التبريد ونضبط فيها صمام الموازنه - ومره 100% من المياه تمر خلال المسار الجانبي والمره الثانيه نضبط فيها محبس الكوره


وبكده نكون خلصا مشكله حلوه وظريفه


----------



## toktok66 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> سؤال بسيط هل وجود محبس الاتزان قبل او بعد المحبس الثلاثى له تأثير على خطوات اتزان الشبكه
> فى وحدات المناوله اضع جلوب او محبس اتزان فى الباىباس لتفادى ما تم الاشاره اليه من اخونا محمد ميكانيك
> ولكن لا نضعه فى الفان كويل و رأئ انه يهمل حيث ان الفقد فى الكويل صغير بالمقارنه مع وحدات المناوله


 
طيب خلينا نناقش كلامك
 هل وجود محبس الاتزان قبل او بعد المحبس الثلاثى له تأثير على خطوات اتزان الشبكه ؟
نعم -ويؤثر على كفاءه التشغيل وليس الاتزان هو المقياس لانك في حال الاتزان لاتوازن الملفات عند حمل 50% مثلا ولكن في التشغيل يحدث ذلك واكثر- بينما في موازنه النظام عند 100% حمل هو للتأكد من تحقيق النظام لاقصى الظروف

و رأئ انه يهمل حيث ان الفقد فى الكويل صغير بالمقارنه مع وحدات المناوله
طيب لو عنك 3 فان كويل نفس القصه؟ طيب لو عندك 30 نفس الرأي طيب لو عندك 100 -- ايه رايك؟؟!!
اقولك انا رايي لو كانو 2 او 3 كده كده الاحجام الصغيره مش مكلفه بشكل كبير حطهم واشتري دماغك ولو العدد كبير برضه حطهم واعمل نظام يشتغل صح وتضمن عمره الافتراضي بدون مشاكل (( متجيش تبوظ طبخه علشان مش عاوز تحط بربع جنيه ملح))


----------



## toktok66 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> بالطبع سيكون التدفق في ال ( باي باس ) أعلى من التدفق التصميمي المخصص للكويل ، و سيحدث به ما يشبه دائرة القصر ( short circuit) ، لأن العلاقة عكسية بين فرق الضغط و التدفق ، و بالتالي سيحدث خلل في إتزان النظام المعمول مسبقا عندما كان كل التدفق يمر بالكويل ، لذلك نستخدم صمام المعايرة على ال ( باي باس ) لكي نزيد فرق الضغط عليه ليصبح مساويا لفرق الضغط على الكويل .


 
رائع يا صابر وان كنت انتظر منك انت خصوصا مزيد من التحليل والتقييم للوضع بصفتحك باحث جاد في الموضوع


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حقيقة أنا حاليا أدرس مادة علمية ممتازة حول هذا الموضوع ، و لم أرغب في الإسهاب حتى أتمكن من إنهائها ، لكنني جاهز عند اللزوم لأي مناقشة طارئة . :2:


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*- **هل يجوز استعمال **Diversity** للاحمال الحراريه في المبنى في حال الصمامات الثلاثيه؟????*


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *- **هل يجوز استعمال **diversity** للاحمال الحراريه في المبنى في حال الصمامات الثلاثيه؟????*


 
على الرغم من إن شكل السؤال فيه لغم كبير
إلا أنى هضحى بنفسى و ادوس على اللغم و اقول اه ..................... يجوز و ليه لا


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> على الرغم من إن شكل السؤال فيه لغم كبير
> إلا أنى هضحى بنفسى و ادوس على اللغم و اقول اه ..................... يجوز و ليه لا


 
ولا لغم ولاحاجه دا مجرد سؤال يا معلمي
بس انا بقول عكس كلامك بقول لأ -- ممكن نفكر مع بعض واتمنى عليك واقدر انك مشغول جدا راجع تعريف الديفيرستي بتأمل وادرس القصه عند احمال 100% و 50 %


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اطيب اراجع معاك التعريف 
الديفيرستي : هي تخفيض القدره التبريديه بنسبه -على اعتبار ان معدلات الاشغال والاحمال نادرا ماتتحقق بالفعل ((وهذا يشمل الافراد والاضاءه واستعمال المعدات ان وجدت )) -- ويجب تطبيق هذه النسبه اثناء اختيار الماكينات

((صح التعريف ده؟؟- بصراحه ده اللي انا اعرفه))

طيب تعالى عند حمل 100% والنظام ثابت التدفق -طبعا هحتاج وقت طويل من التشغيل علشان احقق الحمل ((وطبعا قلنا 100% نادرا مايحدث ))

طيب تعالى عند 50% انت اخترت الشيلر ب دايفيرستي واخترت الملفات التبريديه اللي بيخدمها بنفس الديفيرستي - يعني على فرض ان مبنى كامل لايوجد به غير غرفه واحده تعمل وبحمل 100% سيعمل النظام بكامله بنفس الشكل السابق ونفس الوقت الطويل لتحقيق الحمل 

من هنا مبقتش تفرق انت موفرتش حاجه خالص لان كده كده النظام سيعمل فترات اطول لتحقيق الحمل ايا كان الحمل وده مجهد في مصاريف التشغيل ومصاريف الصيانه والعمر الافتراضي كل القصه انك لما وفرت وفرت التكلفه المبدئيه للنظام ((كأنك ركبت جهاز تكييف شباك على مكان كبير -اكيد التكييف هيبقى مقرف ومالوش لازمه)) -- انا شفت الكلام ده بعيني وكنت هعيط وكنت هموت ازاي الاستشاري عمل كده-- دي مصيبه


انما في حال الصمام الثنائي ((متغير التدفق )) عند 50% حمل انت بتقفل على كويلات مش محتاجها تماما وتوزع باقي المياه على الكويلات اللتي تطلب العمل ((مع مراعاه انك لما هتختار الكويلات هتختارها بدون ديفيرستي الشلر بس اللي هتختاره بديفيرستي)) وباقي المياه هتروح على المسار الجانبي

طيب لو قولنا في النظام المتغير التدفق عند 100% حمل ايه اللي هيحصل -- ببساطه المضخات ستعمل بكامل احمالها والشلر بكامل حمله بس الكويل مش هيكون مليان 100% بس مع كده انت لو الكويل مليان 50% لن تقل القدره التبريديه سوى ب 10% ((واطمن الكويل مش هتقل المياه به عن 70% وبالتالي 10% خساره في انتقال الحراره بين الماء والهواء ستقل وهتكون حوالي 66او 7% -- ودا لفتره مؤقته))


لازم علشان تعرف الحدوته ان تربط في دماغك الميه بالهوا بحساب الاحمال


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اطيب اراجع معاك التعريف
> الديفيرستي : هي تخفيض القدره التبريديه بنسبه -على اعتبار ان معدلات الاشغال والاحمال نادرا ماتتحقق بالفعل ((وهذا يشمل الافراد والاضاءه واستعمال المعدات ان وجدت )) -- ويجب تطبيق هذه النسبه اثناء اختيار الماكينات
> 
> ((صح التعريف ده؟؟- بصراحه ده اللي انا اعرفه))
> ...


 
 فى انتظار التعقيب يا هندسة


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288803-2.html#ixzz1aOxT8izd

طيب تعالى عند 50% انت اخترت الشيلر ب دايفيرستي واخترت الملفات التبريديه اللي بيخدمها بنفس الديفيرستي ( المفروض ان الفان كويل يكون ملف التبريد بها مصمم على تحقيق الحمل الاقصى للمكان , و عليه لا يتم استخدام معامل الديفرستى لكويلات و هذا الامر بالغ الخطورة إياكم و تصغير الفان كويل او مواسير المياه التى تغذيها و يتم استخدام الديفرستى للتشلر فقط) 
طيب ياعم الحج - خلينا نقول انك ضغرت حمل الشلر هتخليه يخدم ملفات حملها اكبر في نظام ثابت التدفق؟؟الموضوع متشابك تعالى نفكه --- انت لازم تساوي الحمل بين الشلر وملفات التبريد
والا شلر صغير يخدم ملفات كبيره ((والنتيجه انك محتاج مضخات تناسب مين فيهم- لو قولنا انك هتاخد مضخه تخدم الحمل الاكبر-الملفات))والنتيجه سرعه المياه داخل الشلر هتكون كبيره بما لا يحقق التبادل الحراري المطلوب ولو اخترت مضخه للشلر المشكله ان التدفق خلال الكويلات سيكون صغير والسرعه صغيره ((وغير كده هتعرف تعمل اتزان للنظام المياه ستدخل بغزاره لبعضها والبعض الاخر سيعاني من نقصها الشديد))- الفكره ان النظام الثابت عقيم في هذا الجزء فلا يوجد مايضمن تدفق المياه الثابت خلال الشلر والملفات عكس النظام متغير التدفق لان الباي باس يخزن به المياه الزائده في صوره تدفق في حال زيادتها وتضخ للملفات في حال احتجناها ويفرغ الممر الجانبي من اي تدفق


- يعني على فرض ان مبنى كامل لايوجد به غير غرفه واحده تعمل وبحمل 100% سيعمل النظام بكامله بنفس الشكل السابق ونفس الوقت الطويل لتحقيق الحمل ( ليه هى المياه مش هترجع باردة للتشلر و هو هيفصل و يبقى كمبرسور واحد فقط يعمل لخدمة تلك الغرفة بينما تعمل الطلمبات كما هى إن لم يكن هناك ربط بينها و بين التشلرات لتفصل كل واحدة منها مع فصل التشلر المربوطة عليه) الكلام ده عليه 2 تعليق --
الاول المياه سترجع ويفصل الشلر ولكن الحمل الكبير لو مازال موجود بسرعه هيرجع يشتغل تاني الشلر ((ودي سيكله -غير لو في حمايه ليها وبالتالي عدم راحه في المكان لانه مشتغلش بالسرعه المطلوبه))
الثاني احنا بنقول ثابت التدفق -صح- ازاي عاوز تفصل مضخه في الحاله دي هيكون اسمه نصف تدفق !!! ولا يجوز ابدا اننا نربط بين شلر ومضخه في نظام ثابت علشان لو الشلر فصل المضخه تفصل لانك لو قللت التدفق مع ثبات الاقطار لكل المنظومه ((كولر -مواسير-ملفات تبريد)) يعني انت قللت السرعه والنتيجه freez


من هنا مبقتش تفرق انت موفرتش حاجه خالص لان كده كده النظام سيعمل فترات اطول لتحقيق الحمل ايا كان الحمل وده مجهد في مصاريف التشغيل ومصاريف الصيانه والعمر الافتراضي كل القصه انك لما وفرت وفرت التكلفه المبدئيه للنظام ((كأنك ركبت جهاز تكييف شباك على مكان كبير -اكيد التكييف هيبقى مقرف ومالوش لازمه)) -- انا شفت الكلام ده بعيني وكنت هعيط وكنت هموت ازاي الاستشاري عمل كده-- دي مصيبه


انما في حال الصمام الثنائي ((متغير التدفق )) عند 50% حمل انت بتقفل على كويلات مش محتاجها تماما وتوزع باقي المياه على الكويلات اللتي تطلب العمل ((مع مراعاه انك لما هتختار الكويلات هتختارها بدون ديفيرستي الشلر بس اللي هتختاره بديفيرستي :28::28::28) وباقي المياه هتروح على المسار الجانبي ( بمناسبة المسار الجانبى يتم حساب قطره ليكفى لمرور كامل مياه المنظومة من خلاله يعنى اكبر قطر و هذا يتحقق فى حالة ان الوحدات كلها حققت الدرجة المطلوبة) (كما يتم عمل صمام ثلاثى فى نهاية الخط للصمامات الثنائية لتمرير اقل كمية مياه لازمة لتشغيل الطلمبة الثانوية) 
كويس اوي كلامك --بس تعالى واحده واحده
الممر الجانبي يصمم -ليس شرط -والمفروض ان يكون التدفق به لايقل عن التدفق الخاص بأكبر مضخه primary-
الصمام الثلاثي ده مشكله وبيعمل مشكله LOW DETA T


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

حقيقة أنا أتفق مع أخي محمد ميكانيك ، أستاذي toktok ، لقد جانبك الصواب هذه الليلة ، غلطة الشاطر بعشرة ، و أيضا لي تعليق على إسلوب الحوار ، فالنقاش حامي و سريع و يتم مناقشة أكثر من نقطة في المشاركة الواحدة ، مما يشتت القراء و خصوصا المبتدئين ، إسمحولي أن أقترح على حضراتكم أن يتم مناقشة كل نقطة على حدة ، و عندما نتفق على نقطة ننتقل لمناقشة النقطة التالية ، و تقبلوا إحترامي أساتذتي .


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة أنا أتفق مع أخي محمد ميكانيك ، أستاذي toktok ، لقد جانبك الصواب هذه الليلة ، غلطة الشاطر بعشرة ، و أيضا لي تعليق على إسلوب الحوار ، فالنقاش حامي و سريع و يتم مناقشة أكثر من نقطة في المشاركة الواحدة ، مما يشتت القراء و خصوصا المبتدئين ، إسمحولي أن أقترح على حضراتكم أن يتم مناقشة كل نقطة على حدة ، و عندما نتفق على نقطة ننتقل لمناقشة النقطة التالية ، و تقبلوا إحترامي أساتذتي .


بصراحه لم افهمك انت متفق معه في ماذا 
واعتقد انك تقصد جانبني الخطأ -- طيب تعالى نناقش الخطا اللذي تعتقده
حتى الان مازال النقاش مستمر
الموضوع فعلا للمبتدئين مربك لانك يجب ان تتحلى بالصبر والتاني لا الموضوع متشابك


----------



## م.ماسة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا برأيي ان تعطونا الاجابات بسرعة على الاسئلة


----------



## م.ماسة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مع ذكر السبب لو سمحتم


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة أنا أتفق مع أخي محمد ميكانيك ، أستاذي toktok ، لقد جانبك الصواب هذه الليلة ، غلطة الشاطر بعشرة


 
ليه كده يا صابر 
دنا بقول انك بتحبنى :61:
دلوقتى توك توك يرجع لنا و معاه الادلة بالرقم و الصفحة و يخلى ليلتى سودا :78:
يا بخت من بات مغلوب ولا باتش غالب :60:
انتا متعرفوش اسألنى انا ده بيقرأ قبل ما يتكلم :76:
ربنا يسامحك يا صابر :86: 
ألحق ابعت رسالة لزانيتى يخفى الموضوع :11:


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه لم افهمك انت متفق معه في ماذا
> واعتقد انك تقصد جانبني الخطأ -- طيب تعالى نناقش الخطا اللذي تعتقده
> حتى الان مازال النقاش مستمر
> الموضوع فعلا للمبتدئين مربك لانك يجب ان تتحلى بالصبر والتاني لا الموضوع متشابك


 مش قولتلك يا صابر 
أهو جه وانا بكتب المشاركة
ربنا يستر عليا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حسنا أستاذي ، لنبدأ نقطة نقطة ، تفضل بإختيار النقطة الأولى ، و سنبدأ النقاش الليلة و نكمل غدا صباحا ، فعملي يبدأ بعد الفجر و يجب أن أنام مبكرا ، لكن الموضوع شيق .


----------



## toktok66 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ابدا يا صديقي انا بناقش معاك - واتمنى انك تكون صح وانا غلط -بس عوز دليل


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله نبدء من حيث إتفقنا
لا يتم استخدام الديفرستى فى وحدات الفان كويل و ايضا وحدات المناولة صحيح


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اطيب اراجع معاك التعريف
> الديفيرستي : هي تخفيض القدره التبريديه بنسبه -على اعتبار ان معدلات الاشغال والاحمال نادرا ماتتحقق بالفعل ((وهذا يشمل الافراد والاضاءه واستعمال المعدات ان وجدت )) -- ويجب تطبيق هذه النسبه اثناء اختيار الماكينات
> 
> 
> ...


 
هنا لي تحفظ على تعريف الديفرستي ، و تطبيقها على الوحدات الطرفية ، لأننا عادة بعد حساب الحمل الحراري ، نختار ماكنة للحمل الأقصى ، و عادة الديفرستي يكون لمصدر مركزي يزود عدة وحدات طرفية و ذلك لأن إحتمالية أن تعمل كل الوحدات الطرفية معا و بكامل طاقتها هو إحتمال قليل ، أما إن طبقنا هذا الأمر - الديفرستي - على الوحدة الطرفية فهذا أمر خاطئ لأن الوحدة ستعمل بكامل طاقتها في وقت ما ، أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يتم حساب قطر الخط الجانبى او الباى باس بين الطلمبات الابتدائية و الطلمبات الثانوية على اساسين

1-الممر الجانبي يصمم بحيث يكون التدفق به لايقل عن التدفق الخاص بأكبر مضخه primary

2- لا يزيدعن التدفق الكلى للشبكة اى مجموع تدفق الطلمبات الابتدائية primary


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> هنا لي تحفظ على تعريف الديفرستي ، و تطبيقها على الوحدات الطرفية ، لأننا عادة بعد حساب الحمل الحراري ، نختار ماكنة للحمل الأقصى ، و عادة الديفرستي يكون لمصدر مركزي يزود عدة وحدات طرفية و ذلك لأن إحتمالية أن تعمل كل الوحدات الطرفية معا و بكامل طاقتها هو إحتمال قليل ، أما إن طبقنا هذا الأمر - الديفرستي - على الوحدة الطرفية فهذا أمر خاطئ لأن الوحدة ستعمل بكامل طاقتها في وقت ما ، أليس كذلك ؟


 أتفق معك فى هذا


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أستاذي محمد ميكانيك الغااااااالي 
أتمنى من حضرتك أن تقلل من سرعة المناقشة و أن لا نقفز من نقطة للنقطة التالية حتى نتفق على رأي واحد .


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

carrier - chapter3 Piping Design
WATER PIPING DIVERSITY
When the air conditioning load is determined
for each exposure of a building, it is assumed that
the exposure is at peak load. Since the sun load is
at a maximum on one exposure at a time, not all of
the units on all the exposures require maximum
water flow at the same time to handle the cooling
load. Units on the same exposure normally require
maximum flow at the same time; units on the
adjoining or opposite exposures do not. Therefore ,
if the individual units are automatically controlled to
vary the water quantity, the system water quantity
actually required during normal operation is less
than the total water quantity required for the peak
design conditions for all the exposures. Good
engineering design dictates that the water piping
and the pump be sized for this reduced water
quantity.
The principle of diversity allows the engineer to evaluate
and calculate the reduced water quantity. In all water piping
systems two conditions must be satisfied before diversity can
be applied:
1. 
The water flow to the units must be automatically
controlled to compensate for varying loads.

2. 
Diversity may only be applied to piping that supplies
units on more than one exposure​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام جميل و مقنع


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2011)

carrier - chapter1 Load Estimating​*DIVERSITY OF COOLING LOADS​*Diversity of cooling load results from the probable
non-occurrence of part of the cooling load on a design
day. Diversity factors are applied to the refrigeration
capacity in large air conditioning systems. These
factors vary with location, type and size of the
application, and are based entirely on the judgment of
the engineer.
Generally, diversity factors can be applied to people
and light loads in large multi-story office, hotel or
apartment buildings. The possibility of having all of the
people present in the building and all of the lights
operating at the time of peak load are slight. Normally,
in large office buildings, some people will be away from
the office on other business. Also, the lighting
arrangement will frequently be such that the lights in the
vacant offices will not be on. In addition to lights being
off because the people are not present, the normal
maintenance procedure in large office buildings usually
results in some lights being inoperative. Therefore, a
diversity factor on the people and light loads should be
applied for selecting the proper size refrigeration
equipment.
The size of the diversity factor depends on the size
of the building and the engineer’s judgment of the
circumstances involved. For example, the diversity
factor on a single small office with 1 or 2 people is 1.0
or no reduction. Expanding this to one floor of a
building with 50 to 100 people, 5% to 10% may be
absent at the time of peak load, and expanding to a 20,
30 or 40-story building, 10% to 20% may be absent
during the peak. A building with predominantly sales
offices would have many people out in the normal
course of business.
This same concept applies to apartments and
hotels. Normally, very few people are present at the
time the solar and transmission loads are peaking, and
the lights are normally turned on only after sundown.
Therefore, in apartments and hotels, the diversity factor
can be much greater than with office buildings.
These reductions in cooling load are real and
should be made where applicable.​​​​_Table 14 _lists some
typical diversity factors, based on judgment and​
experience.


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## toktok66 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> carrier - chapter3 piping design​
> 
> water piping diversity​


 
مش هو ده اللي بنتكلم عليه ياصديقي


----------



## toktok66 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يتم حساب قطر الخط الجانبى او الباى باس بين الطلمبات الابتدائية و الطلمبات الثانوية على اساسين
> 
> 1-الممر الجانبي يصمم بحيث يكون التدفق به لايقل عن التدفق الخاص بأكبر مضخه primary
> 
> 2- لا يزيدعن التدفق الكلى للشبكة اى مجموع تدفق الطلمبات الابتدائية primary


 
كلام جميل وصحيح -بس مش موضوعنا علشان اللخبطه


----------



## toktok66 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله نبدء من حيث إتفقنا
> لا يتم استخدام الديفرستى فى وحدات الفان كويل و ايضا وحدات المناولة صحيح


جاري الرد


صابر الحناجره قال:


> هنا لي تحفظ على تعريف الديفرستي ، و تطبيقها على الوحدات الطرفية ، لأننا عادة بعد حساب الحمل الحراري ، نختار ماكنة للحمل الأقصى ، و عادة الديفرستي يكون لمصدر مركزي يزود عدة وحدات طرفية و ذلك لأن إحتمالية أن تعمل كل الوحدات الطرفية معا و بكامل طاقتها هو إحتمال قليل ، أما إن طبقنا هذا الأمر - الديفرستي - على الوحدة الطرفية فهذا أمر خاطئ لأن الوحدة ستعمل بكامل طاقتها في وقت ما ، أليس كذلك ؟
> جاري الرد


 

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*في الامس دخلنا في جدل علمي **ممتع** ((من وجهه نظري رائع فقد القينا بحجر في المياه الراكده ولاني اكتشفت انك استاذ وقدير وخطير اكثر مما كنت اظن))*

*ولكن اليوم تأتوصل معك بأبسط الطرق للحل ----تعالى نشوف*

*شبكه المياه بكل مكوناتها تخضع لما يلي:*
*Q=Area X Velocity*
*BTU=500 X (Q=GPM) X **Δ**T*

*في النظام الثابت التدفق مش هنلعب مع المعادله الاولى :لان التدفق ثابت والاقطار ثابته والسرعه ثابته ((شكرا ايها القانون الاول للمساعده))*

*تعالى بقه في المعادله 2 : التدفق ثابت ((شكرا ياعم تدفق وفرت علينا)) لو الفرق في درجات الحراره زاد يؤدي لزياده القدره التبريديه ((**ولن تحصل على هذا بدون زياده وقت التشغيل**-**اصبر شويه لاخر الكلام**)) طيب لو الفرق قل هنا يتدخل كنترول الشلر ويفصل لانه تم تحقيق درجه الحراره*

*طيب لو احنا صممنا ب**Diversity** سنحتاج وقت التشغيل الطويل للحمل الكامل (**(وهذا لم نختلف عليه يا اكسلانس)) **– طيب وفي حال حمل 50% **((**وانت مختار شلر بنفس ال**Diversity** وطبعا انت عارف ان الطن بياخد **2.4GPM** هتضطر اضطرارا قهريا انك تختار ملفات تبريد بنفس **2.4GPM** و ال**Diversity** علشان تحقق نفس الشرط ((في حال ان الطن بياخد **2.4 GPM**)) يعني انت طبقت ال**Diversity** مجبرا على ملفات التبريد وتصدق هطبقه كمان على المضخه ((ماهي الرابط بين الشلر والملفات)) فيكون كل ملف غير قادر على تغطيه الحمل الكامل للحيز (الزون) الخاص به في حال 50% يعني نفس مشكله 100% **))*
*((اصبر للاخر عارف اللي انت بتفكر فيه وعارف انك بتفكر صح))*

*عارف انك هتقولي ان النظام ده ثابت التدفق متغير درجه الحراره هقولك على راسي طيب لو الفرق في درجات الحراره زاد نتيجه الحمل الكامل للزون وبقيه المبنى لايعمل ((ارجع كده لمعادله2)) هتلاقي ان النظام لازم يشتغل وقت اطول لتحقيق الحمل يعني برضه نفس مشكله 100% **((اصبر للاخر عارف اللي انت بتفكر فيه –وعندك حق))*


*هو ده اللي انت عينك منه*
 *وانت اثرت نقطه مهمه وهي ان الشلر بيكون عاده فيه اكثر من كمبروسر وبالتالي اكتر من دائره تبريد منفصلين عن بعض ومتحدين في الكولر وغالبا الكبسات تعمل ب **VSD**((**يعني لو الحمل زاد هتشتغل الدائره الثانيه بنسبه**))** بس المشكله ان انت الكويل بتاعك اللي انت اختارته مواصفاته ثابته **((**واكيد علشان قولنا **2.4 GPM** يبقى اكيد من مواصفاته ان10=** Δ**T**واللي هي نفسها بتاعت الشلروقدرته على نزع الرطوبه ثابته بس كل ده عند حمل ال**Diversity** يعني برضه هيحتاج لعامل الزمن لتحقيق الحمل لهذه الزون فقط 100% مع الاخذ في الاعتبار بقيه الزون المكيفه لاتعمل**))* *لان انت عندك الكمبروسر الثاني بيشتغل مع زياده الحراره واضمنلك انها لن تزيد لان تصميم الكويل لن يسمح بذلك –ليه **؟ لانه هو كده تمام الكويل شغال ب 100% وعلشان سرعه المياه خلاله –وعدد صفوفه –ونوع ال**fins** ومقاسها والابعاد بينها حول الملف –وهبوط الضغط للماء والهواء –وسرعه الهواء -كل هذا ثابت و صمم ليعطيك نتيجه محدده ومن ضمنها * *10=**Δ**T** لان الصانع مش عبيط علشان يكلف نفسه وعلشان يلتزم بشروط **ARI* 



*مش قولتلك –تكييف **window ** بيخدم احمال اكبر منه*

*النظام ثابت التدفق ارحل فانا اكرهك وانت تعلم لماذا يا 3 **way valve** ((لان 90% من المصممين والاستشاريين ماسكين فيه مع انه نظام عقيم علشان ميوجعوش دماغهم ب النظام متغير التدفق مع انه متعه وليس تعب))*

*((سبحان الله))شوف يا اخي سؤال صغير فتح قصه كبيره *
*برجاء المداخله ان كان هناك التباس في الامر*

*تحياتي وكنت افتقد** زوز** في هذا النقاش حامي الوطيس *

*أتمنى ان اكون وفقت في هذا –فان اخطأت فهو من نفسي وان اصبت فهو توفيق من الله العلي القدير*


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

و الله زوز يا ابو مهندس توك توك تكييف متابعكوا بس بيقرا بسرعه علشان حماته عنده اليومين دول و مسحول مشاوير و شرا هدايا من بتاعه الحجاج علشان قال ايه تهادى بيها الناس لما ترجع من الحج و نفسى اقعد اقرا اى حاجه بتركيز مش عارف 
قال انا اللى كنت بقرا الحاجات فى الشغل ع السريع و اتمخمخ فيها لما اروح بقيت اقرا فى الشغل و بس
لكن هتروحوا منى فين 
انا مش برد اه صحيح لكن عامل اشتراك فى الموضوع من ادوات الموضوع و متابع الردود اول باول و جاى لكوا ان شاء الله بس بعد الحج بقى علينا و عليكوا بخير 
او بعد ما الاجواء تستقر و فلوس الهدايا تخلص


----------



## صابر الحناجره (12 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> جاري الرد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
((( هتضطر اضطرارا قهريا انك تختار ملفات تبريد بنفس *2.4GPM** و ال**Diversity** علشان تحقق نفس الشرط ((في حال ان الطن بياخد **2.4 GPM**)) يعني انت طبقت ال**Diversity** مجبرا على ملفات التبريد وتصدق هطبقه كمان على المضخه ((ماهي الرابط بين الشلر والملفات)) فيكون كل ملف غير قادر على تغطيه الحمل الكامل للحيز (الزون) الخاص به في حال 50% يعني نفس مشكله 100% )))*

هذا الكلام غير صحيح أستاذي العزيز ، نحن لن نضطر لتطبيق الديفرستي الخاص بالتشيلر على ملفات التبريد ، ولا على المضخات ، بل سنطبقه فقط على التشيلرات ، أعرف بماذا تفكر ، ستقول لى أنه بما أن تدفق المضخات ثابت و يساوي مجموع تدفقات الملفات ، و بتطبيق ذلك على المعادلة رقم إثنين فإن ذلك يعني أننا سنحصل على مدى أضيق من فرق درجة الحرارة ، و لكن ذلك لن يؤثر على عمل النظام ، لأن النظام يشبه الكائن الحي ، - في حال تم تصميم نظام تحكم صحيح - سيتفاعل النظام مع أي تغير في الحمل و سيزيد أو يقلل من القدرة التبيريدية للتشيلرات بما يتناسب مع الحمل طالما كان الحمل ضمن القدرة التبريدية للتشيلرات .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (12 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *هو ده اللي انت عينك منه*
> *وانت اثرت نقطه مهمه وهي ان الشلر بيكون عاده فيه اكثر من كمبروسر وبالتالي اكتر من دائره تبريد منفصلين عن بعض ومتحدين في الكولر وغالبا الكبسات تعمل ب **vsd**((**يعني لو الحمل زاد هتشتغل الدائره الثانيه بنسبه**))** بس المشكله ان انت الكويل بتاعك اللي انت اختارته مواصفاته ثابته **((**واكيد علشان قولنا **2.4 gpm** يبقى اكيد من مواصفاته ان10=** Δ**t**واللي هي نفسها بتاعت الشلروقدرته على نزع الرطوبه ثابته بس كل ده عند حمل ال**diversity** يعني برضه هيحتاج لعامل الزمن لتحقيق الحمل لهذه الزون فقط 100% مع الاخذ في الاعتبار بقيه الزون المكيفه لاتعمل**))**لان انت عندك الكمبروسر الثاني بيشتغل مع زياده الحراره واضمنلك انها لن تزيد لان تصميم الكويل لن يسمح بذلك –ليه **؟ لانه هو كده تمام الكويل شغال ب 100% وعلشان سرعه المياه خلاله –وعدد صفوفه –ونوع ال**fins** ومقاسها والابعاد بينها حول الملف –وهبوط الضغط للماء والهواء –وسرعه الهواء -كل هذا ثابت و صمم ليعطيك نتيجه محدده ومن ضمنها **10=**Δ**t** لان الصانع مش عبيط علشان يكلف نفسه وعلشان يلتزم بشروط **ari*


 
هنا أنا أتفق مع حضرتك ، سنحتاج لوقت أطول لكي نحقق الحمل المطلوب ، مع ما يرافق ذلك من هدر في الطاقة ، و بطئ في تجاوب النظام مع الحمل ، و لهذه الأسباب إنتشر إستخدام الأنظمة مع الصمامات الثنائية و المضخات المتغيرة التدفق . :28:


----------



## hikal007 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع شيق جدا أستهل به عودتى من جديد للملتقى ... ومستمتع جدا بالحوار العلمى الراقى الموجود بينكم


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أكتوبر 2011)

و لكن كيف سيكون الحال عندما نختار تشلر 425 طن على درجة الحرارة الخارجية و لتكن 120 فهرنهيت 
و هذه هى القدرة الفعلية المطلوبة
 بينما هذا التشلر يعطى 500 طن عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
و هذه هى القدرة الاسمية للتشلر

على اى سعة تبريدية سوف نحدد كمية المياه المتدفقة فى النظام 
على 425 يعنى 425*2.4 = 1020 جالون على الدقيقة 
ام 500 طن يعنى 500*2.4 1200 جالون على الدقيقة ​ 
اعتقد انكم سوف تجمعون على 1020 جالون على الدقيقة 

و لكن ماذا سيحدث لفرق درجة الحرارة قبل و بعد التشلر فى الايام المعتدلة اى عند 95 فهرنهيت مثلا
هل سوف تختلف
هل سوف يزيد ذلك الفرق ليصبح 12 مثلا بدلا من 10 لان التشلر اصبح اكبر اى يعطى 500 طن و كمية المياه الماره خلاله ثابتة 
q=500 gpm dt​ 
500*12000=500*1020*dt
dt=11.76
اى انها زادت عن 10 فهرنهيت

طيب ماذا عن كويل وحدة الملف و المروحة لقد تغيرت ظروف عمله​ 
موضوع شاغل بالى و حبيت اناقشه معاكم يا أساتذة التبريد و التكييف​


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> ((( هتضطر اضطرارا قهريا انك تختار ملفات تبريد بنفس *2.4GPM** و ال**Diversity** علشان تحقق نفس الشرط ((في حال ان الطن بياخد **2.4 GPM**)) يعني انت طبقت ال**Diversity** مجبرا على ملفات التبريد وتصدق هطبقه كمان على المضخه ((ماهي الرابط بين الشلر والملفات)) فيكون كل ملف غير قادر على تغطيه الحمل الكامل للحيز (الزون) الخاص به في حال 50% يعني نفس مشكله 100% )))*
> 
> هذا الكلام غير صحيح أستاذي العزيز ، نحن لن نضطر لتطبيق الديفرستي الخاص بالتشيلر على ملفات التبريد ، ولا على المضخات ، بل سنطبقه فقط على التشيلرات ((وبعدين)) ، أعرف بماذا تفكر ، ستقول لى أنه بما أن تدفق المضخات ثابت و يساوي مجموع تدفقات الملفات ، و بتطبيق ذلك على المعادلة رقم إثنين فإن ذلك يعني أننا سنحصل على مدى أضيق من فرق درجة الحرارة ((كلام جميل ودخل الجمجمه على طول))، و لكن ذلك لن يؤثر على عمل النظام ((كيف لن يؤثر؟!!!))، لأن النظام يشبه الكائن الحي ، - في حال تم تصميم نظام تحكم صحيح ((هذه الكلمه كبيره جدا جدا وواسعه -احصرها لو سمحت))- سيتفاعل النظام مع أي تغير في الحمل و سيزيد أو يقلل من القدرة التبيريدية للتشيلرات بما يتناسب مع الحمل طالما كان الحمل ضمن القدرة التبريدية للتشيلرات .


 
طيب يا معلم التدفق الثابت ((لاني لم اخذ المضخان في حساب الديفيرستي)) ممكن تقولي التدفق خلال الشلر هيكون اكبر ولا اقل وممكن تقولي السرعه هتكون كبيره او صغيره وما يترتب عليها؟

في حال تم تصميم نظام تحكم صحيح ((هذه الكلمه كبيره جدا جدا وواسعه -احصرها لو سمحت))-وقولي هنا كمان setpoint لدرجات حراره الشلر كيف ستضبطها على الحمل الكلي ام الجزئي -وان كانت متغيره كيف هتغيرها ((ما انت لازم يكون ده في بالك علشان تعرف امتى الشلر هيفصل وامتى هيدخل))؟؟؟


واتمنى علييك بما يشبه نصيحه من اخ اصغر((مع اني صدري واسع جدا)) ان لاتقول ضمن كلامك خطأ ((او غير صحيح )) الا لو كان معاك دليل + وممكن تستبدلها بكلمه لا اعتقد فقد يحتمل اعتقادك الخطأ والصواب ((استعمل هذا عموما في حياتك حتى لا يزعل منك احد))


----------



## toktok66 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> و لكن كيف سيكون الحال عندما نختار تشلر 425 طن على درجة الحرارة الخارجية و لتكن 120 فهرنهيت
> 
> و هذه هى القدرة الفعلية المطلوبة
> بينما هذا التشلر يعطى 500 طن عند 95 درجة فهرنهيت
> ...


 
تحياتي استاذي الجليل الجميل


----------



## صابر الحناجره (13 أكتوبر 2011)

[QUOTE=toktok66;2410923]طيب يا معلم التدفق الثابت ((لاني لم اخذ المضخان في حساب الديفيرستي)) ممكن تقولي التدفق خلال الشلر هيكون اكبر ولا اقل وممكن تقولي السرعه هتكون كبيره او صغيره وما يترتب عليها؟

في حال تم تصميم نظام تحكم صحيح ((هذه الكلمه كبيره جدا جدا وواسعه -احصرها لو سمحت))-وقولي هنا كمان setpoint لدرجات حراره الشلر كيف ستضبطها على الحمل الكلي ام الجزئي -وان كانت متغيره كيف هتغيرها ((ما انت لازم يكون ده في بالك علشان تعرف امتى الشلر هيفصل وامتى هيدخل))؟؟؟


واتمنى علييك بما يشبه نصيحه من اخ اصغر((مع اني صدري واسع جدا)) ان لاتقول ضمن كلامك خطأ ((او غير صحيح )) الا لو كان معاك دليل + وممكن تستبدلها بكلمه لا اعتقد فقد يحتمل اعتقادك الخطأ والصواب ((استعمل هذا عموما في حياتك حتى لا يزعل منك احد))[/QUOTE]


( ممكن تقولي التدفق خلال الشلر هيكون اكبر ولا اقل وممكن تقولي السرعه هتكون كبيره او صغيره وما يترتب عليها؟ )

هيكون اكبر ولا اقل من ماذا؟ إذا كنت تقصد من قيمة التدفق عندما كان فرق درجة الحرارة هو 10 درجات فهرنهيتية ، فالجواب هو طبعا سيصبح التدفق أكبر و بالتالي ستزيد سرعة الماء في التشيلر ، و لكن هنا يجب الإنتباه إلى أننا نتحدث عن نسبة لاتتجاوز ال 15% إلى 20% ، يعتمد ذلك على مقدار الديفرستي ، و بالتالي لن يترتب على ذلك أضرار في التشيلر لأننا لم نزيد السرعة بشكل كبير . 

وقولي هنا كمان setpoint لدرجات حراره الشلر كيف ستضبطها على الحمل الكلي ام الجزئي -وان كانت متغيره كيف هتغيرها ((ما انت لازم يكون ده في بالك علشان تعرف امتى الشلر هيفصل وامتى هيدخل))؟؟؟

سنضبط درجة حرارة الراجع على أساس أن فرق درجة الحرارة أصبح أقل ، فمثلا لو كان الديفرستي 80% ، و درجة حرارة ماء التزويد من التشيلر 44 فهرنهايت ، سنضبط درجة حرارة الراجع على 44+8 ، أي 52 بدلا من 54 في حال كون فرق درجات الحرارة 10 . 

((( واتمنى علييك بما يشبه نصيحه من اخ اصغر((مع اني صدري واسع جدا)) ان لاتقول ضمن كلامك خطأ ((او غير صحيح )) الا لو كان معاك دليل + وممكن تستبدلها بكلمه لا اعتقد فقد يحتمل اعتقادك الخطأ والصواب ((استعمل هذا عموما في حياتك حتى لا يزعل منك احد)))

أخي الكبير و أستاذي toktok ، بالطبع كل ما ذكرته - أنا - هو ما أعرفه ، و هو يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ ، ولولا أن هذا ما أعتقد أنه صحيح ، لما ذكرته ، ولولا أملي بسعة صدرك أستاذي الغالي على قلبي ، لما كنت دخلت في هذه المناقشة ، و لكنت أحتفظت بآرائي لنفسي حتى أتحقق من صحتها أو خطئها بالدليل القاطع ، و لكن ما دفعني للنقاش هو سعيي للوصول للحقيقة ، فإما أن أكون على صواب ، فأفيد الآخرين أو ( أكون على خطأ فتردوني ) على رأي أستاذي toktok ،
وأود أن أنبه هنا إلى أنني لا أملك خبرة عملية في تشغيل التشيلرات أو في تنفيذ غرف التشيلرات و المضخات ، و ليس لي خبرة في التحكم بالتشيلرات ، كل ما ذكرته هو من خلال ما قرأت ، و أتمنى أن أجربه عمليا و أن أحل مشاكل قائمة لأستفيد خبرة عملية ، سعيد بالنقاش معك أستاذي و أتمنى المواصلة في هذا النوع من المناقشات ، فهي تفيد الجميع ، و لا يوجد أحد خاسر . :84:


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> [QUOTE=toktok66;2410923]طيب يا معلم التدفق الثابت ((لاني لم اخذ المضخان في حساب الديفيرستي)) ممكن تقولي التدفق خلال الشلر هيكون اكبر ولا اقل وممكن تقولي السرعه هتكون كبيره او صغيره وما يترتب عليها؟
> 
> في حال تم تصميم نظام تحكم صحيح ((هذه الكلمه كبيره جدا جدا وواسعه -احصرها لو سمحت))-وقولي هنا كمان setpoint لدرجات حراره الشلر كيف ستضبطها على الحمل الكلي ام الجزئي -وان كانت متغيره كيف هتغيرها ((ما انت لازم يكون ده في بالك علشان تعرف امتى الشلر هيفصل وامتى هيدخل))؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

( ممكن تقولي التدفق خلال الشلر هيكون اكبر ولا اقل وممكن تقولي السرعه هتكون كبيره او صغيره وما يترتب عليها؟ )

هيكون اكبر ولا اقل من ماذا؟ إذا كنت تقصد من قيمة التدفق عندما كان فرق درجة الحرارة هو 10 درجات فهرنهيتية :28:، فالجواب هو طبعا سيصبح التدفق أكبر و بالتالي ستزيد سرعة الماء في التشيلر((يعني اخترنا المضخات بدون ديفيرستي)) ، و لكن هنا يجب الإنتباه إلى أننا نتحدث عن نسبة لاتتجاوز ال 15% إلى 20% ((الديفيرستي ممكن يوصل 30%))، يعتمد ذلك على مقدار الديفرستي ، و بالتالي لن يترتب على ذلك أضرار في التشيلر لأننا لم نزيد السرعة بشكل كبير -طيب زياده السرعه معناها صوت عالى واهتزازات وتبادل حراري داخل الكولر غير كفؤ ونحر للكولر من الداخل وكل هذا نتيجته قصر عمر المنظومه وتشغيل مضخات بشكل اكبر بالنسبه للشلر وهذه كمان و المنظومه تعمل لفترات طويله جدا وقد لا تتوقف تقريبا وان توقفت بسبب الكنترول فيؤدي لظروف عدم راحه ---ليه؟لان انت الكويل عندك كل مره يخرج ماء بدرجه اعلى من درجه ماء دخول الشلر ((لان الفرق بينهم غير متساوي )) وبالتالي يخرجلك الماء من الشلربفرق 10 يعني مش كل مره المياه هتخرج بدرجه 45 من الشلر ((اول مره فقط)) وتستمر القصه في كل دوره مياه اضف اصلا الى ان المياه تمر بشكل سريع داخل الشلر ولا يتم تبادل حراري بشكل جيد -والنتيجه سوء اداء المنظومه 

ونرجع لمعادله 2  :BTU=500 X (Q=GPM) X *Δ**T*
انت قللت فرق الحراره وزودت التدفق -طيب فرق الحراره وعرفنا قيمته والتدفق هنعرف قيمته من تدفق المضخات وهذا بالنسبه للشلر -تعالى بقى نروح للكولر فرق الحراره اكبر والتدفق هو نفس تدفق المضخه ---وبالنتيجه ان في حال الحمل الكامل لن تحذث ظروف الراحه وفي حال الحمل الغير كامل ايضا لن تحذث ظروف الراحه (((تخيل اي نظام تخيل اي ارقام لاي نظام عند 100% حمل وعند 50%شلر مثلا 100 طن وتدفق 240 واحمال 100 طن بعد الديفيرستي - 80 طن وتدفق 240 واحمال 100طن ((ونطبق درجات الحراره بتاعتك))---- عند 100% (متفقين مفيش راحه) -
عند 50% على حال ديفيرستي ناحيه الشلر 
50 طن تبريد----------btu60000 =500*8*240 هل الطرف الايمن يساوي الطرف الايسر اكيد لا طيب ماهو مقدار الفرق بينهم فرق كبير حوالي 30%

عند 50% على حال ديفيرستي ناحيه الملفات اللتي تساوي 50 طن
 btu60000 =500*10*240 نفس السؤال هل الطرفين متعادلين ابدا واحد منهم ضعف الاخر

وقولي هنا كمان setpoint لدرجات حراره الشلر كيف ستضبطها على الحمل الكلي ام الجزئي -وان كانت متغيره كيف هتغيرها ((ما انت لازم يكون ده في بالك علشان تعرف امتى الشلر هيفصل وامتى هيدخل))؟؟؟

سنضبط درجة حرارة الراجع على أساس أن فرق درجة الحرارة أصبح أقل ، فمثلا لو كان الديفرستي 80% ، و درجة حرارة ماء التزويد من التشيلر 44 فهرنهايت ، سنضبط درجة حرارة الراجع على 44+8 ، أي 52 بدلا من 54 في حال كون فرق
 درجات الحرارة 10 . 
شوف يا معلم صابر لو انت عندك فرق درجات الحراره 10 والشلر مثلا 100 طن يبقى انخفاض درجه حراره واحده يعادل 10% من قيمه قدره الشلر يعني 10 طن -ومعنى انك اخترت ديفرستي لحساب الاحمال انك قللت قدره الشلر ولما رجعت خفضت درجه الحراره خفضت القدره كمان مره مع انك مثبت التدفق!!! 

[/QUOTE]
صابر احنا لو فضلنا كده هنتوه من بعض ياريت المشاركه القادمه تلخص فكرتك انت هتثبت ايه وتغير ايه وانا بالمثل


----------



## toktok66 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر انا افتكرت ليه مش عارف اقنعك: سيبك من كل اللي فــــــــات وتعالى

جاوبلي السؤال التالي وانا اقنعك ((منك لله رجعتني لافلام الصيانه))

ماهو مفهومك عن ضبط درجات الحراره للشلر وما الفائده منها؟؟


----------



## اسامة اشرى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جامد جدا وفعلا مفيد لكل المهندسين 
ارجو ان تستكملو الموضوع بس من غير حد ما يزعل من حد
اشكركم جميعا


----------



## رعسشم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

والله موضوع جامد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رعسشم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الطلمبات*



رعسشم قال:


> والله موضوع جامد جزاكم الله خيرا


 ياريت ياجماعة حد يشرحلنا ازاى نحسب pump head لانى محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## م احمد احمد (2 يونيو 2012)

اى يا جماعة انتم مكملتوش لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MDHASANIN (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... انتو روحتوا فين .... عمموما منتظر وكلى امل


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (27 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااااااه تصدقوا انا نسيت الموضوع في وسط الزحمه!!!

طيب بأذن الله اول ما ايدي تفضى من الدوشه اللي انا فيها هعمل موضوع جديد اقول فيه كل الكلام مره واحده ونبقى نناقشه مره واحده

بس قولوا يا رب ما انسى الموضوع


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*الواضح انك نسيت *


----------



## hassanaiy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (31 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز ولكن لى استفسار خط الباى باس بين طلمبات البريمارى والسكندرى بيكون واصل بين هيدرات السحب ام هيدرات الطرد؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (2 نوفمبر 2014)

??


----------



## elnoby179 (20 مارس 2016)

toktok66 قال:


> ياااااااااااااه تصدقوا انا نسيت الموضوع في وسط الزحمه!!!
> 
> طيب بأذن الله اول ما ايدي تفضى من الدوشه اللي انا فيها هعمل موضوع جديد اقول فيه كل الكلام مره واحده ونبقى نناقشه مره واحده
> 
> بس قولوا يا رب ما انسى الموضوع


كيف حالك يا هندسه 
التكملة لو سمحت


----------

